# Show name for Amber! Help me pick.



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I truly hate her registered name, Amberhaze Woman, so I'd rather use something different than that for non AQHA point-earning shows.

I've put together a list of potential 'keepers' here. A friend helped me brainstorm - yes, there's a lot of song names up here, I know, LOL.

We'll be doing eventing, HJ and dressage and CT.

Easy A
Born This Way
Fire At Will
Girl I Know
Seeing Red
Plan A
Have A Nice Day
Stop And Stare
Better Luck Next Time
Sorry You're Not A Winner
Can't Touch This
No Doubt
Look Before You Leap
Just Better
Next Please
The Following Is Not A Test 

You can see pictures of her in my barn.


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

I like these ones best.  One vote for each! lol

Fire At Will
Seeing Red
Plan A

Stop And Stare
Can't Touch This
Look Before You Leap


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I really like Fire at Will!


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I like cant touch this 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input! I just love them all so I'm at a loss for what to pick.

I know fire-related names for a chestnut are super corny, but I can't help myself...


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

JamieLeighx said:


> I like cant touch this
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



If I used that, I could put that MC Hammer song to all her show videos. LOL!


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Thats the first thing that popped into my head when i read it :L 
i also like look before you leap and fire at will too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

DressageIsToDance said:


> If I used that, I could put that MC Hammer song to all her show videos. LOL!


 :lol: Ha! That would be hilarious!


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I got a good picture of her today (although forgive her sweaty saddle pad mark, we had just finished working!). So you guys can have more of an idea of what would fit her look. I think she's pretty flashy for a QH...not to say that QHs aren't flashy!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Strawberry Shortcake! LOL
I love that show name. Anyway,
I like born this way out of _your_ IDEAS...


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh that's kind of cute actually! She's only 15hhs, so she's kind of a shortcake.  LOL.


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

i like, 
Born this Way
Fire at Will
Stop and Stare


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Amber gold Ambition??
Amber eyed beauty??? 
Im so bad at naming lol :/


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

So at this point, I think I'm stuck between Born This Way and Easy A.

We *did* pick out our eventing colors. Hot pink and purple. Planning on using the purple as the "main" color, as too much hot pink will look bad with her red color.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice colours


----------

